# Fines: fine for espresso, not so fine for filter



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Came by this interesting article by Scott Rao where he also touches on the limits of extraction yields.

https://www.scottrao.com/blog/2017/8/27/fines-fine-for-espresso-not-so-fine-for-filter



> To make the best-possible filter coffee, it's likely you should try to minimize fines (and boulders, for what it's worth). Given that fines are guaranteed to overextract and contribute bitterness and astringency, if you can remove fines or avoid creating them the first place, you'll make a cleaner, sweeter cup with smoother mouthfeel. Most of us don't enjoy astringent coffee, but if you do, that's great, as tannins are excellent gut-bacteria modulators. I prefer to get my tannins from wine, thanks.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

He advocates grinding as coarse as you can.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Elcee said:


> He advocates grinding as coarse as you can.


That won't work with a porlex.....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Elcee said:


> He advocates grinding as coarse as you can.


But this typically makes your distribution wider, even if his definition of fines is reduced, you are still increasing outliers.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Not saying I agree with the recommendation to grind coarser.

That said I like this comment he made "temperature matters. Extraction matters. Time matters. We know that. The question is:: when you can't optimize all of those factors at the same time, how do you prioritize your choices and compromises?"


----------

